# Petco Rats



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I was reading a post on someone who got two rats from petco who got really sick. And one unfortunately didn't make it. I want to point out something not many people know. And one thing I like about petco,=. (Though there are some Petco stores I am angry at)

Petco has a policy, and they hold true by it. And if your petco doesn't do anything call their headquarters. THEY WILL PAY FOR YOU TO SEE A VET IF YOUR ANIMAL BECOMES SICK BY THE TIME WARENTEE IS UP! They will not make you give it up if it is their fault. They have a vet on call at all times. 

My friend got a mouse that had a tumor they payed to have it removed because my friend was attached and didn't want to return it. (At the same time a new shipment of rats came in a mama had babies on the way. Thankfully mama and babies were whisked in back and from last I herd they were doing fine)

If you buy a rat from petco and it gets sick or aggressive. Ask to speak to their manager and say HEY YOU GAVE ME A SICK PET I NEED TO SEE YOUR VET NOW! If they say sorry, call their headquarters.

Petco prides themselves on healthy animals. Sometimes the animals they get in are sick. And yes, sometimes the people they have working their are IDIOTS!

And this post is in the memory of Hacharat. A rat petco in Seattle WA had displayed by the other rats desperately trying to adopt because he had bad lungs. He kept being returned cause no one wanted a rat who couldn't breathe half the time. No one wanted to take time to provide him care.

Though he didn't make much past his first birthday he at least got a happy home for a short time. 

They didn't have to try so hard to keep him alive. And what they charge for his adoption. NOTHING, just a good loving home. Same with all the rats they adopt out every year.

So if your petco has sick animals CALL PETCO TURN THEM IN! They like when you do that.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there is Petco in Canada?


----------



## Alaska.Street (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got my new rat from Petco and the associate told us over and over again about their vet policy. I'm a bit worried because he's been sneezing every now and then and I may just have to take them up on the offer.

Of course, they only offer a 15 day guarantee. But I suppose that's better than nothing. And the people at my store seemed more competent than at other places I've seen.


And I looked on the site and it doesn't say anything about Canadian Petcos. ><


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

If you don't know just call. That's why I love petco. Only people who had problems are the ones who never picked up the phone. Personally Petco USUALLY has the best mannered best natured pets that's why I buy or adopt from them.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

One thing I like about my huane society is that they will pay for your first vet clinic visit if you take it within 5 days of adoption. So I got a free visit to have her look at my boys, assure me they looked and sounded ok, and to talk with her about food options. It was great. (Wisconsin Humane Society, if you happen to live in the Milwaukee area)


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I know what your talking about madonnaswimmer, I'm origianally from WI. No longer in WI now in Cali and loving it. Well kinda now. I NEED A RAT CAGE AND CANNOT GET ONE BIG ENOUGH UNDER THREE HUNDRED -Censored- :: coughs :: i better now. IF i get a bigger cage that will house his big butt (currently in a ferret cage) and has exstra room I want to get him a buddy. HOPEFULLY petco is having adoptions.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

RoRo said:


> I NEED A RAT CAGE AND CANNOT GET ONE BIG ENOUGH UNDER THREE HUNDRED -Censored- :: coughs :: i better now. IF i get a bigger cage that will house his big butt (currently in a ferret cage) and has exstra room I want to get him a buddy. HOPEFULLY petco is having adoptions.


you might try buying a cage on petco.com or petsmart.com as the prices will be universal throughout the country (except shipping, of course). They usually provide a photo and dimensions, as well.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Quite honestly, I highly doubt Petco cares quite as much as you say. Of my four (Petco) rats, one is very shy, one is aggressive, and two are sickly. WIll I take them back? No. One, they're past their 'guarantee' date and two, all they'll do is throw them in the back and I know I can provide better care.

What ever would they do with Perry (my biter)? Probably suggest to put him down.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

:: giggles :: Look at you strangely and offer your rat classes. I asked with numnums cause I :: coughs :: used to be afraid of rats.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Every rat I have ever owned had been from Petco, Petsmart, or another pet store. All of them lived to at least 2.5 years old except one (and that was my dad's fault, not the petstore's). None of them have ever been sickly or aggressive. 

Of my current girls, Yuki is extremely outgoing and fearless (to the point of jumping off of me and running up to a friend's ferret). AKira is timid and a bit jumpy, but has never bitten or been overly shy.

Maybe I just have exceptional petstores in my area or maybe I just have very good luck at picking rats. But in many cases, it is exactly that, which rat you pick and which petstore you choose to support.

I have read many different threads about people having "GGMR" and falling in love with a rat and bringing it home when there are obvious warning signs about the rats health (illness, pregnancy, etc). In these sorts of cases, you can't blame the petstore for selling you an unhealthy rat when you chose that store and animal.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Pet stores sell animals, they do not breed them. Some times breeders screw up and don't tell pet stores. And if you get a fresh shipment there not going to have seen a vet, or have the once over. (I do not like petsmart ::stabs: So just don't blame the store, they don't breed em.


----------

